# Blazer Boats in Michigan!



## hotshotinn (Apr 11, 2014)

There is a Blazer boat dealer in Michigan now!They also have Alweld


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2014)

Link?


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 11, 2014)

https://www.tracysboats.com/

i was up there last weekend and he had a 1652 and a couple of 14 footers.he said he has been at the factory and is now a dealer.He also has some Alwelds there but i dont think he is a dealer for them.

he also builds custom river sleds or he once did but i heard aluminum is going up and custom market is getting smaller.

I am glad i got to check out a Blazer right here local rather than the looooong drive to see them


----------

